# What do you know about 0-10v Dimming? Looking for some electronics help.



## noisetherapy (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm looking for a way to use a 0-10v lighting controller to dim a circuit of LEDs cheaply.

Currently have the LEDs acting as a moonlight and my new Kessil Spectral controller has an extra 0-10v output. It would be sweet if I could control my moonlight off of the same controller.

Let me know if you have any electronics experience and maybe we can make something pretty sweet and cost effective!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

You would need to have dimmable drivers on your moonlights


----------



## noisetherapy (Jul 25, 2011)

Is there a cheap answer for dimmable drivers? I would need to add this in the circuit I guess, as the 6 LEDs are just run straight through a resistor to the power source.

Thanks for you reply!


----------

